# Starvation Reservoir - Fishing Report.



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Had a great time on Starvation Reservoir.

Here is the full report of where we fished and what we used: Starvation Reservoir Fishing

It was my first time out on Starvation Reservoir. We caught some decent smallmouth bass, and a sweet trout! Good times. Here's some pictures.


----------

